
Ask HN: How to share credentials to team/clients? - kaishiro
Working with a small team and we&#x27;re trying to determine the best way to share credentials for various websites&#x2F;applications&#x2F;CLIs.  Occasionally have a need to share out ad-hoc access to a particular credential to a client, so solution can&#x27;t bee too technical or at least needs to be augmented with a simple sharing mechanism.<p>Just curious how other teams&#x2F;contractors handle this.
======
core-questions
onetimesecret.com - you can set up your own instance if you don't trust theirs

